# Biggest King So Far



## madach (Feb 9, 2008)

Went out of Sherman Cove Tuesday morning just before sunrise. Had trouble finding bait, but finally caught one large blue runner. Decided to fish inside the pass because it might get stormy offshore. Caught this one around 7:45 AM. He measured 51 inches to the fork and 40 lbs.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's a nice king. Good deal!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a good one for the smoker for sure.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful smoker, nice catch

Rick


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Jealous--sitting here in Tennessee wishing I was fishing. Nice going!!


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

Great Fish Mark!

I bet he gave your drag a workout.

Bryan


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow! Congrats!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

great king .:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

wooo nelly. way to go mark :notworthy:


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Holy Mackeral! That's a big Mac! Great pics too.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

No way! Holy mackerel is right. Good job landing that beast without having to go to the E.R.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

That is a stud, Mark! Congrats and I love your optimism of catching an even bigger one!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome King - congratulations!


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Wow, very nice fish!!!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Really NICE catch bud! Bet you went for an exciting little ride in that yak too, eh?


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Dayom! nice job


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Very impressive... awsome:thumbsup:


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! That is a nice king!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

